

Can an organisation request DCMA takedown of a shortened url? - sauravt

Given the contents of the url is just encrypted text.<p>Is it possible ?<p>has it been done before ?
======
gus_massa
All (most?) the URL shorteners don't encrypt/hash the URL, because the
encrypted/hashed version would be too long and they may have collisions. They
have a big database with the shortened->url table.

